# accroupi



## alexgon

Hola colegas,

Doy el contexto _in extenso_, para que no haya dudas:

"Je l'ai fait entrer et il m'a appris que son chien était perdu, car il n'était pas à la fourrière. Les employés lui avaient dit que, peut-être, il avait été écrasé. Il avait demandé s'il n'était pas possible de le savoir dans les commissariats. On lui avait répondu qu'on ne gardait pas trace de ces choses-là, parce qu'elles arrivaient tous les jours. J'ai dit au vieux Salamano qu'il pourrait avoir un autre chien, mais il a eu raison de me faire remarquer qu'il était habitué à celui-là. J'étais accroupi sur mon lit et Salamano s'était assis sur une chaise devant la table. Il me faisait face et il avait ses deux mains sur les genoux."

Según los diccionarios, eso significa que estaba "en cuclillas". Pero pregunto: ¿alguien se pone en cuclillas encima de su cama? ¿O hay que entender que estaba "acurrucado"?

¿Cuál es la imagen que les viene a la mente cuando leen ese pasaje?

Gracias y saludos!​


----------



## Lexinauta

Estar en cuclillas sobre la cama es medio raro; pienso que podría estar sentado, abrazándose las piernas recogidas.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Il est "assis" sur son lit "les jambes repliées, sur les talons" (Le Robert). No tiene nada raro.
*En cuclillas* corresponde perfectamente.
*En cuclillas.* En la postura como de estar *sentado, pero sin asiento o apoyándose en los propios talones (M.Moliner)
Un saludo


----------



## Lexinauta

GURB said:


> *En cuclillas* corresponde perfectamente.


Yo no lo veo así. Cuando alguien está en cuclillas el peso del cuerpo recae sobre los pies.
Y en el caso propuesto por Alexgon, no creo que quiera decir que estaba con los pies sobre la cama.


> *En cuclillas.* En la postura como de estar *sentado, pero sin asiento o apoyándose en los propios talones (M.Moliner)


Nótese que M. Moliner dice 'postura _como_ de estar sentado' (pero no 'sentado').


----------



## alexgon

Si digo "estar en cuclillas" yo también entiendo que la persona está encima de la cama, apoyada sobre la punta de sus pies, encogida y recargando el peso del cuerpo sobre los talones. Jamás he visto a nadie en esa posición arriba de una cama, por eso imagino que aquí se trata de algo distinto.

A ver qué otros comentarios hay.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Bueno, no sé, pero la postura más lógica que imagino sería que te pones primero de rodillas, y bajas el culo hasta que descanse en los pies. 
¿Podría ser?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



> CNRTL
> *Rem.* Dans les énoncés, le verbe peut signifier « s'asseoir sur les talons, le menton à la hauteur des genoux, ou s'asseoir les jambes croisées en tailleur ».


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## insiluse

Buenas noches a todos:

Recuerdo que cuando yo estudiaba el bachillerato, hace ya unos cuarenta años, la profesora de francés tenía mucho empeño en que sus alumnos nos aprendiéramos de memoria bastantes poesías francesas, y en una de ellas, de Pierre de Ronsard, se refería a una vieja, que "au soir, à la chandelle, assise auprès du feu, dévidant et filant, ... vous serez une vieille accroupie". 

Quiero decir con esto, que una persona vieja, cuando tiene frío y está sentada a la candela, simplemente se encorva o se acurruca ligeramente hacia adelante, hacia el calor, pero no hace otras cosas que son más propias de gente joven o de gimnastas.

Es decir, que en mi opinión, la traducción más apropiada en esta poesía sería acurrucada, encorvada o encogida, pero en el texto que nos ha presentado Alexgon, yo entiendo que estaba de lado sobre la cama, y encogido.

Un saludo.


----------



## alexgon

Caray! 
¿Ya tenemos cuántas posibles variantes?

-Estaba "en cuclillas" sobre la cama (difícil, parece más la actitud de un mono que de un hombre).
-Estaba sentado con las piernas recogidas, con las rodillas a la altura del mentón y los talones pegados contra las nalgas.
-Estaba sentado con las piernas cruzadas (si entiendo bien lo de "s'asseoir les jambes croisées en tailleur").
-Estaba acostado y acurrucado (en posición "fetal").

¿Cabe imaginar que simplemente estaba sentado sobre la cama, pero como ésta es baja, las nalgas quedan cerca del talón? Lo de "accroupi" sería entonces una decisión estilística del autor.


----------



## Lampiste

alexgon said:


> Caray!
> ¿Ya tenemos cuántas posibles variantes?
> 
> -Estaba "en cuclillas" sobre la cama (difícil, parece más la actitud de un mono que de un hombre).
> -Estaba sentado con las piernas recogidas, con las rodillas a la altura del mentón y los talones pegados contra las nalgas.
> -Estaba sentado con las piernas cruzadas (si entiendo bien lo de "s'asseoir les jambes croisées en tailleur").
> -Estaba acostado y acurrucado (en posición "fetal").
> 
> ¿Cabe imaginar que simplemente estaba sentado sobre la cama, pero como ésta es baja, las nalgas quedan cerca del talón? Lo de "accroupi" sería entonces una decisión estilística del autor.


 
Salut: Si supiéramos la edad del accroupi, tendríamos una pista, porque algunas de esas posturas a cierta edad... francamente: no.

O bien si es una persona obesa.

À bientôt.


----------



## alexgon

Lampiste said:


> Salut: Si supiéramos la edad del accroupi, tendríamos una pista, porque algunas de esas posturas a cierta edad... francamente: no.
> 
> O bien si es una persona obesa.
> 
> À bientôt.


 
Es un hombre joven. La frase es de "L'étranger", de Camus.


----------



## chlapec

Yo lo veo "*les jambes croisées en tailleur".* Cualquier otra posición sobre la cama, especialmente si el colchón es blando (lo que era común en la época), sería muy inestable.
Acostado y acurrucado sería poco probable. La situación de por sí ya sería extraña, salvo que el hombre estuviese enfermo, que no es el caso.  Finalmente, la acepción de accroupi no creo que incluya *nunca* el estar *tumbado* sobre un flanco.


----------



## Lampiste

Por si te sirve esta referecia, en _El extranjero_, de Alianza, ese pasaje viene traducido de la forma siguiente:

_Yo estaba acurrucado en mi cama y Salamano se había sentado en una silla delante de la mesa. Estaba enfrente de mí y apoyaba las dos manos en las rodillas._

À bientôt.


----------



## alexgon

Lampiste said:


> Por si te sirve esta referecia, en _El extranjero_, de Alianza, ese pasaje viene traducido de la forma siguiente:
> 
> _Yo estaba acurrucado en mi cama y Salamano se había sentado en una silla delante de la mesa. Estaba enfrente de mí y apoyaba las dos manos en las rodillas._
> 
> À bientôt.


 
Gracias Lampiste!

Sí, así la traduce Alianza, pero algo no me suena en esa traducción. Como dicen aquí, no sería natural en esa situación adoptar esa pose.

Aprovecho para preguntar: ¿lo de "*les jambes croisées en tailleur" *es sencillamente estar sentado con las piernas cruzadas, una por encima de la otra, o supone algo más? (Qué se yo, estar sentado tipo yogui).

Saludos!


----------



## chlapec

_CNRTL_
_Loc. verb._ _S'asseoir en tailleur_. S'asseoir à plat, les jambes repliées et les genoux écartés.


----------



## alexgon

chlapec said:


> _CNRTL_
> _Loc. verb._ _S'asseoir en tailleur_. S'asseoir à plat, les jambes repliées et les genoux écartés.


 
Sí, Chlapec, me empiezo a inclinar por esa traducción: "estaba sentado sobre mi cama con las piernas recogidas "... ¿suena bien?


----------



## chlapec

alexgon said:


> Sí, Chlapec, me empiezo a inclinar por esa traducción: "estaba sentado sobre mi cama *con las piernas recogidas* "... ¿suena bien?


 
Si las piernas están recogidas, "les genoux ne sont pas écartés"

Me he releido todo el fragmento. El protagonista vuelve a su casa, se encuentra a Salamano en la puerta y lo invita a entrar. Salamano se sienta en la silla y el protagonista en la cama, y comienza una conversación que se prolonga un buen rato, hasta que Salamano decide irse porque se quiere acostar. El autor nos describe, a través del protagonista, la posición de ambos personajes en el inicio de su conversación. Más adelante no hace referencia a ello, por lo que se supone que permanecen más o menos en la misma posición a lo largo de toda la conversación.
Yo no me puedo imaginar al protagonista *acurrucado* en su cama mientras conversa. Tampoco agarrándose las rodillas, o en cuclillas. Parece que lo más natural, teniendo en cuenta su juventud, es que se siente sobre la cama con las piernas cruzadas (la posición de yogui que tú comentas), mientras charla, hace gestos con sus manos (probablemente), bosteza (llevándose probablemente una mano a la boca), etc...
En fin, para mi *sentado sobre la cama* (no en el borde!) sería una traducción más que suficiente.


----------



## insiluse

Si tenía una cama que servía de sofá, cerca de la candela, y además era una persona joven, lo último que estáis diciendo encaja perfectamente: estaba acomodado sobre la cama, mirando y hablando a su visitante, que estaba sentado enfrente. Lo demás son detalles minuciosos, que el escritor no se ha preocupado mucho de definir, ni merecería analizar más, a no ser que fuesen de sexo contrario, y el más mínimo gesto pudiera ser muy expresivo, y enriquecer el pasaje descrito en el texto.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas  noches:

Puede ser también *de rodillas*.



> Accroupi: Dans les énoncés, le mot peut indiquer qu'une pers. est agenouillée, assise par terre, sur les talons, les genoux au menton, les jambes croisées, etc. (CNRTL)


----------

